# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Manual Supra Confirmed for '23

## 94boosted

No big surprise, but it's nice that it's now formally confirmed and that it is in fact coming to Canada.




> http://media.toyota.ca/releases/toyo...amics-for-2023
> 
> Engineers developed a manual transmission specifically for GR Supra, with components designed specifically to suit the power and torque characteristics of its 3.0-litre 382 horsepower engine.
> 
> The newly developed 6-speed manual gearbox also features an Intelligent Manual Transmission (iMT) programmed with new software that prioritizes sporty performance. When upshifting, the parameters are tuned to optimize engine torque at the moment of clutch engagement and release; on downshifts, the software has been fine-tuned for consistent performance.



Final drive is the same as the BMW M2 so it's likely the same gearbox. The iMT seems like a rev-match feature which is nice. They've also revised the suspension (again) and it now looks like it will come with forged wheels. 

Needless to say I've got my name on a list for one with the Beyond Toyota guy  :Big Grin:

----------


## heavyD

I really want one of these before they are gone but an expensive summer car doesn't work for me at the present time. Boo.

----------


## 94boosted

Early reviews seem quite positive:

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/...dr/first-drive

https://www.evo.co.uk/toyota/supra/....arbox-makeover

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review...ra-manual-2022

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/toyota...al-2022-review

https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-re...a/supra-coupe/

It seems to be about ~84lbs lighter than the auto, gear ratios seems good in first and second, third seems a bit long.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Didnt read, but is it the BMW gearbox? cause BMW boxes are the suck...

----------


## 94boosted

> Didnt read, but is it the BMW gearbox? cause BMW boxes are the suck...



Yah it's a parts bin ZF box that's similar to the one used in other BMW's but with some tweaks for the Supra. GS6L50TZ is the code.

----------


## mr2mike

Next stop Targa top? 2024?

----------


## heavyD

> Yah it's a parts bin ZF box that's similar to the one used in other BMW's but with some tweaks for the Supra. GS6L50TZ is the code.



It's not going to be confused for a Porsche manual but by the early reviews it sounds like Toyota tweaked it to the point where it feels better to shift than BMW's versions of the transmission. It seems like BMW has kind of mailed in the 6-speed for a while as every version I have driven all feel the same. Not terrible by any means but a little rubbery and the throws a tad too long.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> It seems like BMW has kind of mailed in the 6-speed for a while as every version I have driven all feel the same. Not terrible by any means but a little rubbery and the throws a tad too long.



couldnt agree more, from the E46 to E61 to F87 M2, they all feel the same. Which is rubbery and long throws.

----------


## 94boosted

I've had the chance to autocross a couple OG M2's and like the way the shifter felt, not exceptional but quite good.

----------


## gpomp

BMW shifter feels good? Maybe when compared to a Subaru or something.

----------


## killramos

I mean the only benefit of a manual is to speak to the nostalgic. 

So being the same as they have been for 25 years sounds like mission accomplished.

----------


## max_boost

> Next stop Targa top? 2024?



Miss the targa. hardtop targa is so sex.

----------


## Disoblige

The Supra grows on me more as time goes on.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Price is up on Toyota.ca. $68640+tax and fees.

----------


## 94boosted

Yup, looks like they carried pricing over from the ‘22.

----------

